# Best MicroSim card Adapter?



## uanilsen9 (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a T-mobile HTC MyTouch 4G and I am wondering which microsim adapter is the best to get. I want to be able to go from the iPhone 4S and my HTC MyTouch 4g. Thanks.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

http://bit.ly/t75FJH
Sorry. I just had to.


----------



## uanilsen9 (Mar 23, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> http://bit.ly/t75FJH
> Sorry. I just had to.


That's too general though. Some of them are different and could ruin the sim card slot.


----------

